# antivirus



## anhon (Jan 24, 2005)

do i need antiviral software for my apple mac powerbook(OS x), to protect others on a network of users who may be on PC therefore more susceptible to viruses.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Norton make virus software for OSX, but if u are running a network probably Virex is a better choice, and it doesn't cause as many problem as Norton.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Would recommend anything but Norton, and Virex has good reviews. While many may claim that you don't need antivirus protection for a Mac, to be prepared is much safer than to be sorry when such an attack occurs...


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Id probably only recommend anti-virus for X on a network running dual platforms.

As a stand-alone X Mac, I wouldn't really see the need.


----------



## anhon (Jan 24, 2005)

cheers for that .its really helpful as i grope my way into the world that is computers.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

anhon, computers & people are fun and interesting, both. 

I hate to disagree w/ zoombini, but... I still stand by my statement that I recommend an antivirus program, even on a Mac - and yes, even if its a stand-alone system. Apples CAN get infected. True not at all near the rate as a Wintel PC, but why take the chance? Risks go up on an Apple if you use MS Internet Explorer and/or MS Office programs, etc. Just as one example, and yes true this is at a marketing site, take a gander at http://www.mac.com/1/iTour/tour_antivirus.html where they mention: "Every time you save an email attachment or download a file from the web, you're risking exposure to viruses and other types of dangerous programs. The second-most prevalent type of virus, Macro viruses, can attack both Macs and PCs. That's why .Mac membership comes with full-strength virus protection (a US$50 value): Virex® from McAfee Security®, the first choice in anti-virus software for the Mac." and "Virex cleans PC viruses so you won't pass along infected files to friends or business associates who use PCs. And Virex's automatic virus protection safeguards your Mac from Macro viruses, the second most prevalent type of virus, which affect both the Mac and PC platforms."

But, to devil advocate what I'm posting here, let me explain that there are for the most part two camps regarding antivirus software for Apple's:

1. Don't do a thing. such programs will only make your computer slower and possibly mess it up, and have chance for potential conflicts. Argument against these programs continues to say that to date, there have been zero, none, nada, 0 viruses on a Mac OS X - since Mac OS X was built from the ground up as more secure [i.e.: Unix bones ]. So, why waste time, resources, energy, etc. on this kind of program?

...and then my leanings:

2. Again, while its true that there are no viruses on the Mac OS X, there are indeed the possibility of catching viruses on the Mac. Every time that there is a communication with Wintel system, then it IS possible to catch a virus.
While the MacOS X itself is not affected by these [yet!], a MacOS X user can certainly pass them on to other computers that can be affected. Its sad that too many Wintel PC users are foolish/naive/ignorant in not using antivirus utilities or keeping their antivirus utilities up to date. :down: But, while we as a community can't solve every problem, at least we can do a small part by helping to not spread them around... Its not so much as IF your Apple can get a virus or not, its more that Wintel computers are so vulnerable, so why not help out a bit on at least slowing down this crap? Besides, while not targeted to the extent that Wintel users are, the day will come when an Apple is infected, and then all the media will have front-page banners proclaiming in large bold type how Apple computers are not safe.  So, I say one last time,,, for the price of a very slight performance effect, an antivirus program installed correctly can do much less harm than malware.  Sorry, I don't buy the belief that "Apples are immune" - look at history,,, as soon as someone says its unsinkable, its infallible, its fool-proof, etc., some fool comes along and teaches these folks just who the real fools are...


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Yeah, I agree with some of what you said, as OS X will not be immune forever and the invention of the new low cost Macintosh may lead to malware writers entering the Mac scene.

I think the main problem stems around whether it's currently worth installing antivirus on an X system. Norton is notorious for slowing down even Wintel boxes, and on a Mac system it's even worse. It is a very intrusive program. Is it worth that hassle for the remote chance of a virus?

Virex is the only other one I can think of which works well on a Mac network, but Im yet to be convinced of it's use. Id like to check out the virus libraries in the these applications, to see actually how protected u are (and how far ur money goes on these apps). To my knowledge there is about 30 viruses for OS 9 and none so far for X. Some Wintel macro viruses will cross-platform, mainly through Office (as youve said) but not that many. 

I guess the debate will rage on...


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

As an add on to the above, I came across am interesting site:

http://www.markallan.co.uk/clamXav/

z


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Have to agree with Hobbes. Get some kind of virus protection. Without it, you're vulnerable by way of the Internet, copying files from a disk (yes, even a document from someone's CD) or downloading an email attachment, to landing in virus "L".


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Z, great link! Looks interesting. Agree 100% on Norton - it is almost worse than a virus itself  Too much of a resource hog. Sad that so many PC users have that, w/o knowing of other, much more better alternatives; many of 'em free! For Wintel world, Avast is very good, IMHO.


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

I was always told that the main reason why you put anti-virus on a Mac is so that you don't 'spread' the viruses! A Mac user can still get a PC virus on their machine, sure it won't do anything on your Mac, but what if you send someone a e-mail and they have a PC? Then, unknowingly, you just spread a virus. When you put anti-virus on your Mac it helps to kill these viruses and helps the PC community, and God knows they need all the help they can get


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

:up:    :up:


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

zoombini said:


> Norton make virus software for OSX, but if u are running a network probably Virex is a better choice


I've had nothing but good luck with my Norton Systemworks, and virex is not without problems...



> Virex 7.5 conflicting with fax activity
> 
> We've received a number of corroborating reports indicating *a conflict between Virex 7.5.x and Mac OS X's built-in fax functionality.* In many cases, the issue starts with general system slow-down or freezes when attempting to use fax functionality, and evolves into a scenario where Mac OS X will not startup or other applications are adversely affected.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Following up on flashback's post. Evidently this is a case where the upgraded Virex [v 7.5] is a total bad thing to install - their v. 7.2 was good; this is not.

http://www.macfixit.com/article.php?story=2005012006035349


> Thursday, January 20 2005 @ 06:00 AM PST
> Conflict between Virex 7.5.x and Intego ContentBarrier X
> MacFixIt reader Ian Halstead reports a conflict between Virex 7.5.x and Intego's ContentBarrier X for which we are seeking confirmation:
> 
> ...


Also, for many many many comments regarding this version of Virex, check this link http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/18266&mode=feedback&vid=All.


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

I guess when it rains it pours... 



> Problems with Mac Assistant
> 
> *Conflict between Virex 7.5 and the Mac Assistant application. *
> 
> Virex has also a problem with the Mac Assistant application. It will freeze once the transfer ends. The same thing occurs when you have a pre-configured software image that includes Mac OS X and Virex. The Setup Assistant will freeze just after you decide if you want to transfer data from an old Mac. *If you uninstall Virex, these problems disappear*.


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

Is there a free antivirus program out there for macs? Virex looks to be by McAfee and they want me to buy it. The computer I've been handed to "fix" is running OS9.

Thanks.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

There is one other issue that has not been mentioned in the discussion of virus protection. Mac's can indeed become infected by a computer virus--one that is application specific, i.e., targeted for Microsoft Office. Some virus protection software takes that into account and will remove the virus. However, this is why you have to make sure to install all security updates, as those "close the back door" so to speak, to keep the viruses from hitting again.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

For OS X, check out http://www.clamxav.com

Virex has too many issues w/ their latest program. 

PS: Martha is correct - MS's Office and related applications can indeed acquire nasties; and these can be shared/passed on to others.

Again, there were at most less than a couple hundred virus for pre-OS X; there have been NONE for OS X. However... 'tis better to be safe than sorry, IMHO.  But, to each their own.


----------

